
Chinese ionosphere radar facility could become a weapon hiding in plain sight - gscott
https://www.news.com.au/technology/science/space/a-new-chinese-radar-facility-could-become-a-weapon-hiding-in-plain-sight/news-story/acbe423f03b2e1d042723892bb080bb8
======
m1573rp34130dy
..not to HAARP on about things but, this is not a new thing, and has been
happening for some time, [re:] nikola tesla and wardenclyffe

